# Ever Peek in a customers fridge??



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Have to admit I have many times why I have no clue maybe because I'm fat. I just have to know what's in there.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Seems to me poor people buy more junk food.
people with money have fancy bottled water and no left overs.
Old people have Ensure and stuff wrapped in plastic rap.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like you may suffer from...RCD..Refrig. Compulsive Disorder.. No known cure.. I'm just sayin'™


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Sounds like you may suffer from...RCD..Refrig. Compulsive Disorder.. No known cure.. I'm just sayin'™


CFPD Compulsive Fridge Peeping Disorder


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Before I move one i always look now.....I moved a frig once to connect the ice maker line and didn't look......a gallon pitcher of ice tea spilled inside. live and learn the hard way.
But NO I NEVER peep anywhere I have no business.....if some guy was working in my house and i caught him looking in my frig to be nosey or anywhere else.....I'd show him to the door very quick.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Reminds me!*

This reminds me of a story one of my old crew leaders told me.. I guess the boss sent 2 guys to one of his friends house to do work. They started to get hungry so they went through the deep freezer and fridge. Took the pizza out of the freezer and made it in the guy oven. Well the kicker of it the guy shows up while they were cooking his pizza. LOL :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No peeking for me. For some reason I like to look at peoples pictures, though (framed and on a wall or dresser)

I had a guy one time that was working at a rental. Hottie tennant. Landlord shows up and is talking to the tech in the parking lot. His (Landlord) back is to the chicks car. Big, loud, boisterous guy. So she walks up to the car, unbeknownst to the landlord, who proceeds to say "and make sure you stay out of the panty drawer!! "

Priceless.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Had a family friend call us once. Said we "_HAD TO_" come over. There was a bad sewer smell in her garage and she could not find it. Of course we did the common smoke test... nothing:no:. Looked for floor drains (maybe under the hvac or something:blink:... nothing. Opened up the backside of the kitchen sink drain wall (adjacent to garage)... nothing.

The entire time we are looking through this garage and in the attic for some cause of sewer smell she told us of the deer that her husband had been so lucky to nail. Just had it processed a few weeks ago. The still had some wild hog left from the year before. Then we all got on the subject of home fried okra, squash... oh yum... . She then told us of how when they went on a weekend outting to OKC their house must have been hit by lightning! The TV, phones, everything was FRIED!! They had to make a claim on insurance... you get the point. One of those just trying to keep you company and carry on conversation as you crawl behind the hvac to see if there is a hidden floor drain, crawl into the attic to check for disconnected vents, tear out a portion of the garage wall to see if maybe part of the vent has became disconnected...

Long story short... the lightning got the "hog, deer, okra & squash *FILLED"* deep freeze in the garage as well.  It has been sealed up in that air tight freezer for a couple of weeks and wow... just a completely indescribable moment. ARF!!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't peek anywhere now or ever but especially now with everyone and thier granny setting up webs cams to keep a watch on the house. As far as pictures go that is what they are there for to look at.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Umm no I don't peek where I don't have business being.

I find there is more than enough to see out on the open, like when an older customer saw me looking at some medals that he was awarded in WWII and asked if I knew what they were.

I told him they meant that he either did something very brave or very dumb probably a combination of the two and lived to tell about it.

He laughed and I got to hear the story...:thumbup:

Nice to meet a hero!


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

I never snoop. Once as an apprentice I was helping a moron plumber track down a bad smell in the master bedroom and bath of a new house. He started opening drawers without asking. Just as the beautiful wife walked in, he opened a drawer and pulled out some KY and a Kama Sutra. What a dumbass.

I rarely make comments on things that are out in the open, however, a couple of weeks ago, I was in a house that had paintings of P-38s and P-51s. The homeowner was an elderly man, old enough to be a WWII veteran. I asked if he flew P-38s. He did. I was fascinated by his stories.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep I agree Lee.
If it wasn't one of these hanging in a display case a few feet from where I was working I wouldn't have even looked...










No I wasn't sitting there staring at it either...

But the customer did see a glance in that direction and asked if I knew what it was...

Funny thing about listening to the story was that he did not view his actions as anything special just that he was given a job to do and he went and did it. Anybody else would have done the same thing in his opinion...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

While we are on the subject ,,, Over all these years i have had several men and women say ,,, " DO NOT GO THROUGH THE PANTY DRAWER " ,,,, What the hell is that ??? I would NEVER go through someone's drawers !!! 

BTW ,,, Christina and Plumbcrazy ,,,, what do women keep in there that is so taboo ??

i don't get it ,,,


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say panties.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Lee in Texas said:


> I never snoop. Once as an apprentice I was helping a moron plumber track down a bad smell in the master bedroom and bath of a new house. He started opening drawers without asking. Just as the beautiful wife walked in, he opened a drawer and pulled out some KY and a Kama Sutra. What a dumbass.


:laughing: I was helping a family member move and her face was a little red when I picked up the Kama Sutra book.

Last Saturday went to the book store with my husband and I was in the Motivational / Self-Help Section. Lo and behold, the relationship section was in the same aisle. Kama Sutra and several other books were prominently positioned so you could see the front covers. You should have seen my husband's face - he was like, "I can't believe what you can find in a bookstore." 

NOTE TO SELF - Keep husband out of bookstore and don't let the kids wander the bookstore unattended.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Cal said:


> While we are on the subject ,,, Over all these years i have had several men and women say ,,, " DO NOT GO THROUGH THE PANTY DRAWER " ,,,, What the hell is that ??? I would NEVER go through someone's drawers !!!
> 
> BTW ,,, Christina and Plumbcrazy ,,,, what do women keep in there that is so taboo ??
> 
> i don't get it ,,,


First off, there are pervs who like looking and touching a woman's panties. The first plumbing company I worked for, the Service Manager was a perv in every sense of the word. The first thing he would do if the HO wasn't home was to hit the panty drawer. Sometimes in the afternoons when the techs came back, he would brag about his finds. 

I was raised to respect other's privacy, so this was shocking to me at the time. I NEVER have anyone in my home unattended. If someone is working and I feel they are uncomfortable because I am watching them, I'll go to another room and send one of the kids in. Our kids are young, so the worker thinks the kids are just bored and want to watch.

The panty drawer - Hmmm, I don't have one! Are women still wearing panties now-a-days? 

On a more serious note, very personal/important things are kept in a panty drawer. Not necessarily 'toys,' so don't get all excited. Could be old love letters, trashy book, diary, cash, jewelry, birth control etc.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I respect customers homes ALWAYS !! Thanks for the clear up !! Just never have understood that comment ,,,, it's rather insulting !


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

What's worse is what is not hidden. I remember having a 60 year old land lady let me into an apartment to replace a shower valve. The tenant wasn't there, but knew the plumber was going to be there that day. Walked in and hear the land lady say, " oh, great". Yeah there was a big, purple, double header, marital aid laying right on the floor when you walk in. I don't even want to know whats in their panty drawer.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Funny how this thread went from fridge to panty drawer :blink:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cal said:


> While we are on the subject ,,, Over all these years i have had several men and women say ,,, " DO NOT GO THROUGH THE PANTY DRAWER " ,,,, What the hell is that ??? I would NEVER go through someone's drawers !!!
> 
> BTW ,,, Christina and Plumbcrazy ,,,, what do women keep in there that is so taboo ??
> 
> i don't get it ,,,



you dont know about the pantie drawer?:laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I much more enjoy the ,,,,, anticipation


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with everyone whose philosophy is to focus on the job at hand and ignore temptations to snoop or pry into the private lives of the customer. That's not what you're getting paid for.

As for checking out the fridge, you never know what you might find ... maybe you're in the next Jeffery Dahmer copy-cat's pad.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Cal said:


> While we are on the subject ,,, Over all these years i have had several men and women say ,,, " DO NOT GO THROUGH THE PANTY DRAWER " ,,,, What the hell is that ??? I would NEVER go through someone's drawers !!!
> 
> BTW ,,, Christina and Plumbcrazy ,,,, what do women keep in there that is so taboo ??
> 
> i don't get it ,,,


OK, now see, for me that is a funny question. Looking in my panty drawer to the left side you will see panties. To the right you will find a box. Kind of like a catch all. Working in the field like I do, I come home also with change, trash, small tools, crimp rings, pex fittings, compression nuts, copper fittings, etc. in my pockets. Emptying my pockets on the dresser... I try to get most of these items in my purse so that they make it back to the shop/van... but they sometimes get swept off into 'the box'. For this simple question you have asked... I will find that pic that I took when I cleaned out my purse! It was hilarious!! I think I had more parts in my purse than we have in the console of the van. So, yes boys, I have plumbing parts in my panty drawer along with panties. 

:no: Silly plumbers, that is what the night stand is for! :laughing: 



Cal said:


> "DO NOT GO THROUGH THE PANTY DRAWER"


Well, Cal, If I seen a plumber going through my panty drawer... that would super peeve me off. First off cause a competitor is in my house and secondly, cause he is trying to steal my inventory! :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks C-tina! That made my night or morning if I really think about it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Let me just be clear here ---- I DO NOT go through drawers or frigs or anything !! However ,, this " panty / small parts inventory " thing by Christina does lend some new merit as to a cheap way to re-stock the truck !!!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I try to take general notice of the home so that I can compliment the keeper of the home (when it is warranted) on their lovely home. Once work begins I have tunnel vision except for the bookcase. The bookcase can tell me more in 10 seconds about the person I am dealing with than 30 minutes of meandering conversation (which I don't have time for anyway). Lot's of clues on the bookshelf .


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Think about it this way: what do you hope your doctor, surgeon, gynecologist, proctologist, massage therapist etc.... is thinking about when they are working on you????


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> First off, there are pervs who like looking and touching a woman's panties. ........


Who you callin' a perv? :laughing: Just kidding. I only like touching the frilly ones.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> First off, there are pervs who like looking and touching a woman's panties.
> 
> 
> With no one in them?....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

How many times you been to a customers house, and they have bra's, panties, and whatever all over the place. 


I was at a job a while ago to hook up a washer and dryer, and run gas to the dryer. Girl and female roomate. Worked for the family for years. She recently purchased the house. I guess they were without the dryer for a while. So I pick up the key, cause they are at work, I get there and there are bra's, g-strings, thongs, teddy's and everything else hanging all over the laundry room. Literally had to use my arms to wade through them, Like if you were trying to get through a dense forest. Now I can't possibly work in this room with everything in my way, so I take 'em all down, and stack 'em up on the kitchen table. Now I'm thinking to myself, wonder what size those bra's are? (She is well endowed.) But I can't look. What if I'm on candid camera.  Every time I see the chick, can't help but wonder what she's wearing.:thumbup: Took me a while to get over that one. 

You know the plumber is coming. Put that stuff away.


----------



## coolwater (Oct 17, 2009)

web cam companies advertise USING PLUMBERS AS EXAMPLES of what a homeowner "should be concerned about"

just so you know..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I try to stay out of people's stuff. You just never know what you are going to find. I always ask the HO to move there stuff out from where I'm working(mainly to save me time).

I was doing a repipe once and I asked the guy to move his stuff out of the lavatory cabinet. Well, when I got to that area, he hadn’t done it. So I just start pulling stuff out. Well, I come across several sex toys and lubricants (dildos of various types, anal beads, strap on and some stuff that I don't know what was used for). Don't get all excited, it was in HIS cabinet with all of HIS stuff. Very disturbing......


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Protech said:


> I was doing a repipe once and I asked the guy to move his stuff out of the lavatory cabinet. Well, when I got to that area, he hadn’t done it. So I just start pulling stuff out. Well, I come across several sex toys and lubricants (dildos of various types, anal beads, strap on and some stuff that I don't know what was used for). Don't get all excited, it was in HIS cabinet with all of HIS stuff. Very disturbing......


That's why I feel it's always best not to snoop! Once you know things about people that they wouldn't want you to know, how do you look at them the same? 

Imagine the guys in your shop wear women's thigh highs under their uniforms - working with that person would never be the same.

Worked with a guy one time - very attractive and built very nicely. A co-worker told me that he found a lot of gay porn on the guy's computer. That fantasy was ruined forever.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Worked with a guy one time - very attractive and built very nicely. A co-worker told me that he found a lot of gay porn on the guy's computer. That fantasy was ruined forever. [/quote]



PlumbCrazy said:


> Sometimes I forget that your female. I read that and thought ...."What the...?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Worked with a guy one time - very attractive and built very nicely. A co-worker told me that he found a lot of gay porn on the guy's computer. That fantasy was ruined forever.


Damn he bumped him out of the way hard...:laughing:

Ya think it was really true?:whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Damn he bumped him out of the way hard...:laughing:
> 
> Ya think it was really true?:whistling2:


Yep! It all made sense why he was 35, 6' tall, good looking, made very good money, V.P. at Investment Banking firm, worked out obsessively, great hair, Jamie Lee Curtis was his 'it' girl, feminine hand gestures and no girlfriends.

Eventually married a J.A.P. - She was short, unattractive, whiny, wore the pants in the relationship, no personality, and I swear I would bet she swung the other way.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Personally I don't like refrigerators...

Bedrooms are way cool though!


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm on a job currently that we are gutting the house while the owner live in their second home. We had to move fridge to install ice maker box. These rich stuck up people didn't even clear out their fridge. It looked like something out of a horror story. That odor wouldn't go away. That fridge had been of about a month before we messed with it.


----------

